
Any ideas for a marketplace? - htxmolina
just blast me with ideas.<p>service, rental or product is fine.
======
tocs2
A way to sell produce from small farms (very small like a few dozen square
feet). Like a farmers market but not having to sit in a stall all day.

Some way to sell small amounts of scrap metal.

A place to sell all the consumer stuff that usually gets thrown in the trash
(or sometimes taken to good will). Ikea tables, pots and pans, and the like.

------
amirouche
a marketplace for code, all kinds of code would be nice. There is themeforest
but it's only accepting PHP/Javascript stuff.

